# Hazard on hard braking delete



## CharlesTheTog (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey all,

Does anyone know the coding for 135i and 235i to disable the hazard lights under hard braking?

Tia


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Are you referring to these:
Dynamic Brake Lights


----------



## CharlesTheTog (Jan 9, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Are you referring to these:
> Dynamic Brake Lights


Nope, the actual hazard warning lights. When you brake hard and come to a stop/very slow speed, the hazard warning lights are activated and have to be manually switched off.

Can they be coded so they don't come on unless the button is pressed?


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

What year is your car? I have never heard of or seen any BMW that did this--is it something new?

I ask because for many years now, BMWs have featured automatic activation of the hazard flashers after a collision. Leaves me wondering if the behavior you described is actually a malfunction, rather than a feature.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> What year is your car? I have never heard of or seen any BMW that did this--is it something new?
> 
> I ask because for many years now, BMWs have featured automatic activation of the hazard flashers after a collision. Leaves me wondering if the behavior you described is actually a malfunction, rather than a feature.


Not malfunction... Also present in my F10 from oct '10. It's actually also described in the onboard manual in iDrive...


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Brake force display*



CharlesTheTog said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know the coding for 135i and 235i to disable the hazard lights under hard braking?
> 
> Tia


I'm only aware of the hazard lights being activated under "collision" circumstances - not hard braking. Nothing in my '13 535xDrive manual has that "feature". Nor did my previous 5's or 7's. :dunno:


----------



## CharlesTheTog (Jan 9, 2016)

Can it be coded out?


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

zkiifreak said:


> Not malfunction... Also present in my F10 from oct '10. It's actually also described in the onboard manual in iDrive...


Must be a new thing, then, depending on the Series. Thanks!

*Edit:* But wait...


luigi524td said:


> I'm only aware of the hazard lights being activated under "collision" circumstances - not hard braking. Nothing in my '13 535xDrive manual has that "feature". Nor did my previous 5's or 7's. :dunno:


A-_hA!_ zkiifreak is in Denmark, luigi524td is in the US and both have F10-chassis 5 Series. This suggests that at least in the F10, the feature is controlled by coding.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

luigi524td said:


> I'm only aware of the hazard lights being activated under "collision" circumstances - not hard braking. Nothing in my '13 535xDrive manual has that "feature". Nor did my previous 5's or 7's. :dunno:


EURO vs US spec.. ???? I think most EURO cars have this feature...
Edit: lol just saw Zeichen311's reply...


----------



## CharlesTheTog (Jan 9, 2016)

Which muddle should I be looking in for the coding?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

CharlesTheTog said:


> Nope, the actual hazard warning lights. When you brake hard and come to a stop/very slow speed, the hazard warning lights are activated and have to be manually switched off.
> 
> Can they be coded so they don't come on unless the button is pressed?


On the F10 and F30, the relevant parameter is WB_GB_ENABLE in FRM/FEM_BODY. It should be the same on the F20.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> On the F10 and F30, the relevant parameter is WB_GB_ENABLE in FRM/FEM_BODY. It should be the same on the F20.


And for the 3rd Brake Light, it would be FRM	=> ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD or ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## CharlesTheTog (Jan 9, 2016)

dmnc02 said:


> On the F10 and F30, the relevant parameter is WB_GB_ENABLE in FRM/FEM_BODY. It should be the same on the F20.


Will try this in the morning


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> On the F10 and F30, the relevant parameter is WB_GB_ENABLE in FRM/FEM_BODY. It should be the same on the F20.


For my F10, WB_GB_ENABLE is set to aktiv. Would you set to nicht_aktiv to get function?



shawnsheridan said:


> And for the 3rd Brake Light, it would be FRM	=> ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD or ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG = nicht_aktiv.


ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD is set to bremslicht blinkend, but I switch from flachenvergoberung to get blinking function on breaking. I do not have ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Almaretto said:


> For my F10, WB_GB_ENABLE is set to aktiv. Would you set to nicht_aktiv to get function?


The default US setting should be nicht_aktiv and the default EU setting aktiv. I am not sure why it is set to aktiv on your US-spec F10.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I find this feature useful as often in traffic one comes to a sudden stop, and it'd be nice to signal drivers automatically in a manner that is familiar: hazard lights as opposed to the less familiar dynamic brake fast blink.

But it'd be nice to understand more about the conditions that trigger the hazard lights ? Tx.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> On the F10 and F30, the relevant parameter is WB_GB_ENABLE in FRM/FEM_BODY. It should be the same on the F20.


Ciao dmnc, what does WBL GB stand for?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

aboulfad said:


> Ciao dmnc, what does WBL GB stand for?


WBL = WarnBlinken Licht = Warning flash light

GB = GefahrenBremsung = Emergency braking


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> WBL = WarnBlinken Licht = Warning flash light
> 
> GB = GefahrenBremsung = Emergency braking


Tx, I gotta ask where did you find this?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

aboulfad said:


> Tx, I gotta ask where did you find this?


I saw this a couple of months back when looking at FRM on a F10 and decided to activate it on my car, although I have not had an opportunity to test it yet (which is good, I guess ).


----------

